# Professional musicians playing the wrong key/note in classical music pieces



## ricky3 (Oct 14, 2020)

This is the only one I'm aware of, but it's so obvious that even the pianist is visibly bothered by it. Please feel free to list more.






at approximately 1:00


----------



## ricky3 (Oct 14, 2020)

and the same incompetent pianist again at 1:50

To be fair, his "Mephisto Waltz no.1" at the Van Cliburne competition was the first time I heard that piece.


----------



## ricky3 (Oct 14, 2020)

you can probably go through that whole piece and find more mistakes he made, I'm not going to sit through 12 minutes of it though to find more.


----------

